# Rave: for people who use "alot"



## Taralack (Sep 10, 2010)

I love the alot, it is so cute.
http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.com/2010/04/alot-is-better-than-you-at-everything.html


----------



## Azbulldog (Sep 10, 2010)

I like this website, thank you.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 10, 2010)

I use it alot.


----------



## Eske (Sep 10, 2010)

Azbulldog said:


> I like this website, thank you.


 
...Do you like it alot?


----------



## Glitch (Sep 10, 2010)

D'aww.
I want to be Alot now.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 10, 2010)

Eske said:


> ...Do you like it alot?


 
NO.
NO. I ALREADY MADE THAT JOKE, IT'S MINE.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 10, 2010)

I fuck alot (I'm going to hell)


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 10, 2010)

fapalot


----------



## Cam (Sep 10, 2010)

No.

Im from Boston, this 'alot' is properly pronounced '_wicked_'

kthx


----------



## Xenke (Sep 10, 2010)

FAP FAP FAP FAP

This is alot of yiffs.


----------



## Atrak (Sep 10, 2010)

The eagle one was fucked up when he used exclamation points in the eagle's dialogue. You can press caps lock for capital letters, but you actually have to press shift for the exclamation point.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 10, 2010)

Atrak said:


> The eagle one was fucked up when he used exclamation points in the eagle's dialogue. You can press caps lock for capital letters, but you actually have to press shift for the exclamation point.


 
Shiftx5, sticky keys.


----------



## Atrak (Sep 10, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Shiftx5, sticky keys.



I have that shit turned off. It really fucks up when you're playing games. 

"Haha, you were in the middle of a battle in fullscreen mode, but now your computer is lagging like hell, and by the time you get back, you'll be dead."

Sincerely,
~Sticky Keys


----------



## Xenke (Sep 10, 2010)

Atrak said:


> I have that shit turned off. It really fucks up when you're playing games.
> 
> "Haha, you were in the middle of a battle in fullscreen mode, but now your computer is lagging like hell, and by the time you get back, you'll be dead."
> 
> ...


 
I like the beeping noise.

I don't get it in Mac though.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 10, 2010)

inb4alotreplaceslombax


----------



## Zenia (Sep 10, 2010)

lol I was gonna come in here and post a link to that... only to see that is what this thread is. XDD I love Allies blog. She is amusing.


----------



## Eske (Sep 10, 2010)

Clayton said:


> NO.
> NO. I ALREADY MADE THAT JOKE, IT'S MINE.


 
Relax, I'm sure there will be alot of jokes like that.
teehee.


----------



## Glitch (Sep 10, 2010)

It was worse when I saw someone write "alot" in class.
I busted out giggling and everyone wondered why.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 11, 2010)

I-I thought "alot" was correct ;~;


----------



## Skittle (Sep 11, 2010)

..I want a pet Alot.

Hurrr.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 11, 2010)

skittle said:


> ..I want a pet Alot.
> 
> Hurrr.


 
I'll give you a pet alot. >:3

Derp.


----------



## Willow (Sep 11, 2010)

This made me laugh Alot


----------



## Mayfurr (Sep 11, 2010)

skittle said:


> ..I want a pet Alot.


 
What about an Ocelot?

Because if you want to titillate an ocelot,
You oscillate its tits alot.


----------



## Riv (Sep 11, 2010)

"A [space] lot" just looks weird to me. If I'm writing in a situation that's serious enough that I have to write it that way, I just choose a different word or phrase. I can't stand to see it looking back at me from the screen...

A lot.

A lot.

*hits screen*

Edit: 420th post xD


----------

